# Your Favorite Vala



## UngattTrunn475 (Mar 23, 2002)

*Your Favorite Valar*

Well, which one is your favorite? I voted for Aulë.


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 23, 2002)

Good old Tulkas and Manwe I'd have to say! Hey, UngattTrunn475, maybe you should do the favourite Maia as well! Like Eonwe, Sauron, Melian etc...


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh and by the way UngattTrunn475, you forgot Irmo, the Vala of visions and dreams. Just thought I'd clear that one up!!


----------



## Eonwe (Mar 23, 2002)

I voted for Varda, cause I like the stars 

All the way through the books, the light of the stars is always the death knell for evil. From Shelob shrinking back from the phial of galadriel to the light of the Silmaril becoming Venus, to the chant of Elbereth making the black riders go away, she is the favorite of the Elves and the maker of the light of the trees.


----------



## Khamul (Mar 24, 2002)

I liked Tulkas alot. He seemed to be especially powerful in the Sil.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 24, 2002)

Melkor.

I love (is that the right way to put it?) when he tells Hurin "You have dared to mock Melkor, master of the fates of Arda."
Very cool & self assured in his pride.


Now, if it's a matter of a 'good guy', Ulmo's by far the coolest, like when he rises out of the sea to great Tour.
Or, the neat prophetic words he sends, like to Nargothrond via Gelmir & the other Elf: "Cast the Stones of your pride into the river so the creeping evil will not find the gate."
To Turgon: "Love not overmuch the work of thy hands & remember the true hope of the Noldor lieth in the West & comes from the sea."


----------



## Grond (Mar 25, 2002)

I chose Namo (Mandos) because he is the guy who everyone must ultimately see. He plays an extremely important role in all of Tolkien's books but doesn't hog any of the limelight. He also put together a pretty good Curse (Prophecy) which he laid on Feanor and the Noldor who went with him. Cool guy.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 25, 2002)

That shoulda been 'rises out of the water & GREETS Tour.
Sorry, it was late....

Grond:
I was thinking last night that Mandos was pretty cool too.

Manwe's too boringly perfect to be #1.......


----------



## Varda (Mar 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulairi _
> *Oh and by the way UngattTrunn475, you forgot Irmo, the Vala of visions and dreams. Just thought I'd clear that one up!! *



Actually, that is another name for Lorien. Lorien is the place where Irmo dwelt, and he was often called by that name.

I doubt anyone cares, but there are more Vala. Nienna: Este's sister and the vala of mourning; Vaire, Mandos' wife and the Weaver; Vana, Orome's spouse, the "everyoung"; and Nessa, Tulkas' wife and the vala of deer and dancing.

Does anyone else notice that Tolkien only recognizes these valar as being the wives of the male valar? It just reflects the male chauvanism of Tolkien's time.


----------



## Grond (Mar 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Varda _
> *
> 
> Actually, that is another name for Lorien. Lorien is the place where Irmo dwelt, and he was often called by that name.
> ...


Yes... I noticed that none of the female Vala really DO anything. I mean Aule is responsible for the Earth and Manwe the Air and Ulmo the Sea. Now... let's see.... hmmm Who was it that made the Two Trees? Who was it that made the kelvar and olvar? And who actually came up with the idea of a protector of the olvar that resulted in the Ents? By the way, who created the stars and the heavens? Well, I'll be. I guess a feminine touch was required after all!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 26, 2002)

Hard to say but i cant seperate Tulkas, Ulmo


----------



## Elanor2 (Mar 26, 2002)

Ulmo. He seems to have a thinking head over his wet shoulders.

By the way, female Valar do plenty. Yavanna is probably one of the busiest Valar, and Varda was responsible for stars, lighter trees and many other things.

However, male Valar have longer roles, specially during meetings and so. Would it be that males tend to chatter more?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 26, 2002)

>>>Does anyone else notice that Tolkien only recognizes these valar as being the wives of the male valar? It just reflects the male chauvanism of Tolkien's time. 

The book was published in 1977.
Tolkien was changing it up to his death in 1973. 

The PC's were well on their way to brainwashing society, or calling everyone with an opinion different from their 'tolerance' a bigot by then....

Here's another surprise for you:

Men & women are not equal, they are DIFFERENT. Each person has their own different gifts, yet certain traits are more common among women or men. 

Tolkien plainly gives each Vala 'personality' & 'traits' leaning towards the femanine & masculine.

I believe he states many times that the Elves held Elbereth in the highest esteem of ALL the Valar. 
I don't ever recall the Elves singing about Manwe.

And, on why he has mostly men in his stories:
Because men have traditionally been the warriors & his stories mostly deal with war.

BTW, Who's the #1 'good' power in the 1st Age?
MELIAN.

Who's the #1 'good' power in the 3rd Age?
GALADRIEL.


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes Varda, I realised that after I posted it. Lorien was another name for Irmo. I kicked myself because of that silly mistake. Oh well, I'm human, I can make mistakes!!!


----------



## Camille (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes the female Valar made such wonderful things!! I voted for Elbereth because I like the stars a lot!!!


----------



## UngattTrunn475 (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bucky _
> *Melkor.
> 
> I love (is that the right way to put it?) when he tells Hurin "You have dared to mock Melkor, master of the fates of Arda."
> ...



Melkor isn't a Valar.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 27, 2002)

>>>Melkor isn't a Valar.

You're right.
Melkor's a VALA.


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 30, 2002)

Melkor is a VALA as in the singular form and not a VALAR. Bucky got there before I did.


----------



## Grond (Mar 30, 2002)

It states in the Silmarillion that Melkor was a Vala but is no longer numbered among them because of his sins in corrupting Middle-earth. Technically, by the time of the War of the Ring, he is not considered a Vala.


----------



## Varda (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bucky _
> *The book was published in 1977.
> Tolkien was changing it up to his death in 1973.
> 
> ...



Yes, but being someone's wife is not a personality trait


----------



## Varda (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bucky _
> *I believe he states many times that the Elves held Elbereth in the highest esteem of ALL the Valar.
> I don't ever recall the Elves singing about Manwe.
> 
> ...



I never said he didn't give recognition to female valar at all. I simply stated that there are 4 valier whom he only recognized as the wives of male valar. He didn't recognize a male vala as being only the husband of a female vala. Anyway, I was just making a comment.

By the way, I have nothing against Tolkien


----------



## tasar (Apr 10, 2002)

I like Yavanna. Because she is the friend of all the trees, and little flowers in the grass, and the birdies singing on the branch.


----------



## DavidJ (Apr 17, 2002)

Manwe is my favorite Valar. He is the mightiest.


----------



## entbabe (May 12, 2002)

I voted for Yavanna. I've said on other posts why i think she is so cool...but for one she created the trees of valinor (and so she created the sun and the moon) and she created the plants and animals of middle earth. she was only one of two valar who returned to ME during the dark reign of Melkor. And she led to the creation of the fantastic Ents after she told Manwe:

“...among these I hold trees dear. Long in the growing, swift shall they be in the felling, and unless they pay toll with fruit upon bough, little mourned in their passing. So I see in my thought. Would that the trees might speak on behalf of all things that have roots, and punish them that wrong them.”

But on the matter of the girls over the guys...I still wonder why Tolkien spent so little time on his female characters? 

We hear nothing of the first elf chicks (apart from Galadriel) and then you have these amazing characters like Melian and Luthien (the latter who just rocks I have to say... i would love to see the story of Beren and Luthien made into a film...can you imagine how fantastic it would be!?! It has to be one of my fave parts of the Sim!)

I still reckon Tolkien was ahead of his time by even writing about powerful women as queens and warriors. Still I reckon there's a few untold stories lurking in the woods...


----------



## Gil-Galad (May 13, 2002)

I like Varda.Why?It's very simple -because of the stars .


----------



## Triciawen (May 13, 2002)

I voted for Varda because she gives me power when I say Elbereth! 


kidding, just kidding..... 

~Triciawen


----------



## Gamil Zirak (May 14, 2002)

I voted for Aulë. You can't go wrong with the creator of the dwarves. They were the only race that wasn't tricked and didn't succomb to Sauron.


----------



## Zale (May 15, 2002)

I voted for Aulë as he is the most creative of the Valar.


----------



## Anduril (May 15, 2002)

I vote for Manwe...


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 19, 2002)

I voted for Varda because she is so noble and wise and because she was really the biggest enemy of Melkor (she rejected him from the very beginning). She is also the crator of stars 
I also like Lorien(dreams&stuff ), Yavanna(trees&co.) and Nienna (by the way, where is she?)


----------



## Úlairi (May 20, 2002)

Good for you.


----------



## 7doubles (May 27, 2002)

Vefintur "Nurufantur" Mandos Rules!!!
his word is final.


----------



## Úlairi (May 28, 2002)

I know (and that is final).


----------



## Beren Erchanion (Jun 8, 2002)

Mandos is the real boss and HE KNOWS!


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jun 11, 2002)

Yavanna.

That which is green and growing will ever call me.


----------



## Ice Man (Jun 12, 2002)

Ulmo, he`s fantastic.


----------



## Elu Thingol (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Posted by Bucky_
> Manwe's too boringly perfect to be #1.......



Everyone makes mistakes, even Manwe 

He releases Melkor after keeping him locked up for three ages. BIG MISTAKE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 14, 2002)

*Varda*

I voted for Varda cuz i am quite the star gazer myself, and the passage in the Sil when she was putting the stars in the sky just before the rising of the Firstborn of the Children of Iluvatar.

-Flame


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elu Thingol _
> *
> 
> Everyone makes mistakes, even Manwe
> ...



Little wrong there Elu, Manwe could perceive no evil, so technically it wasn't his fault at all. He could not define the difference between good and evil. He could know that something was evil, if someone told him of if that person or thing did a bad thing ie Melkor, however, when it comes to deciding whether or not something was good or evil, when he had no basis for conception, he had no idea. So, Bucky or whoever it was was right in saying that Manwe was perfect and was #1, which is probably why so many people don't like him such as myself.


----------



## Elu Thingol (Jun 16, 2002)

I see where you are coming from Ulairi, but someone who is perfect does not make mistakes. Plain and simple. I agree it wasn't his fault that he doesn't percieve evil, yet he still made a mistake. So was he perfect, no. I believe personally, that only Eru was perfect.


----------



## Elbereth (Jun 16, 2002)

Hmmm....I wonder who I will choose....


----------



## Melkor (Jun 25, 2002)

Of course I am the greatest of the Ainur.
No discussion about that!


----------



## Valarauko (Jan 18, 2003)

*YOUR Oppinion is asked*

Who is your favorite Valar,

hmm,only 10 possible to choose,post ,if your one isent on the List up


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jan 19, 2003)

I said Mandos. He was so discrete and mysterious. I am reminded of this quote:



> I shall be slain; first of all the Eldar in Aman.'
> 'Not the first,' said Mandos, but they did not understand his word



Mandos was so mysterious like that. He stays in the corners of the room and chirps up when he has something dark to say.


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 19, 2003)

Crazy people. Yay Aule! He made the super cool Dwarveses! He should've been in charge! Evil teacher's pet Manwe!


----------



## Melian (Jan 20, 2003)

Hurray, Elbereth!!!
How on earth can you vote for those smiths and good little pets and water lords and etc. when you have the magnificent Varda!

Gilthoniel! A Elbereth!
Clear thy eyes and bright thy breath
Snow-white, Snow-white, we sing to thee
In a far land beyond the Sea..

Tell me,coold the fair Elves sing something so beautiful to Tulkas & co?


----------



## Arvedui (Jan 21, 2003)

Ulmo.
Simply because I love boating.
Isn't it wonderful when life is as simple as that?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 21, 2003)

Lórien, the Vala of dreams and visions.


----------



## Eriol (Jan 21, 2003)

Ulmo. Because the sea is there. His character is also nice, he never forsake the peoples of M-E. His meeting with Tuor is one of Tolkien's great pages. The description of Tuor's reaction to the sea, the first man to look at it, is also amazing.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 24, 2003)

Well,I often change my opinions,but at the moment I think I like most Ulmo beacaus of his love to men.


----------



## Elennainie (Jan 24, 2003)

Yavanna, because she is seen "standing like a tree under heaven, crowned with the Sun" and because she sang the Two Trees into being. Trees rock!


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 29, 2003)

*Favorite Vala*

Note: I would have made this into a poll, but there are not enough options to fit all 14.  

Who is your favorite? Mine would have to be Aule the Smith.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 29, 2003)

Here's a thread on this subject...

Your favourite Vala


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 29, 2003)

oh well. I will post before it is merged! Yay me! I also gots to go for Aule. Ulmo would be next if I had to choose another. Yay for bachelors! Anyways, I still think that Aule should have been in charge of the Valar. Manwe was just the creator's pet. Ick.


----------



## Beleg (Mar 29, 2003)

Mine is Elbereth (Varda).


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Mar 30, 2003)

My favourites are Melkor and Varda, of Darkness and the Stars.


----------



## Elbereth (Mar 30, 2003)

Yay! Elbereth is ahead by one!

Seriously though, my favorite Valar is Tulkas...
...but my favorite Valier is Varda (of course)

Tulkas, I appreciate for his spirit and passion. 

Varda, I appreciate for her compassion and grace.


----------



## Beleg (Mar 30, 2003)

Make it two. There are two threads on the same topic and they will soon be Merged. i voted there for Varda.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 30, 2003)

Yikes! There's another one of these? Ack! oh well. What's with all of these crazy people saying that they like the Elbereth person just because she made the stars? She made the stars of Tolkien's world, not ours. Who knows? You might just hate looking at the stars above Middle Earth.  oh well. I voted for Aule. Way more superly cool personality. He should have been the guy in charge instead of the creator's pet named Manwe.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh yeah. Manwe was a real pansy in my opinion. Manwe just seemed a bit santimonious to me. I vote for Ulmo, even when the rest of the Valar snubbed Middle Earth he still hung around. He also didn't go to all their little board meetings, had more important and interesting things to do.


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Apr 1, 2003)

ummmm not sure thety are all pretty cool but if i had to choose one.........Irmo because his name rocks.


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 1, 2003)

Ulmo was the best, mainly because he didn't abandon the Noldor in Beleriand. Though I hated BolT Ulmo.


----------



## Feanorian (Apr 2, 2003)

I would have to go with Ulmo because he was a loner(like me) and he lived in the bottom of the sea...thats just great right there. he also did not abandon Middle Earth. By the way what does BoLT stand for? Its probably obvious but i just never put any thought into it.


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 3, 2003)

Book of Lost Tales


----------



## Arvedui (Apr 3, 2003)

I prefer Ulmo. May have something to do with my love for Tuor and Eärendil.

I agree with Inderjit S on that BoLT thing. I'm glad it was changed.


----------



## Rain-King (Apr 9, 2003)

I'd have to say Tulkas but as for my favourite of the Ainur, it'd be Eonwe. "None could match him in combat, not even the Valar". Tulkas would've come closest though. Does anyone else here imagine Tulkas as a minotaur type half man/half bull character? Did i get that image from somewhere?


----------



## Turin (Apr 14, 2003)

I have to say Ulmo. He's the coolest.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 14, 2003)

Yay! I'm coming third!
C'mon people- Vote Aulë!


----------



## Tur-nen (Apr 25, 2003)

i love water(hence the name tur-nen) im a man and ulmo on the side of both so there u go


----------



## Asmodai (May 12, 2003)

*Votes*

It's all about Aule. Crafting.. The forging of the Silmarils.. The most revered by the Noldor... Aule rules.


----------



## Lantarion (May 13, 2003)

Even though the Silmarilli weren't actually created by him.. Oh well, I'm sure Fëanor won't mind. 
Argh, I was so close to taking Ulmo; he and Aulë are my two favourite Valar. After them comes Oromë, then Tulkas, etc.
So I voted for Aulë.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 13, 2003)

I already stated a few pages ago that my favourites are Lórien, Varda, Yavanna and Nienna. My vote goes to Irmo though - I'm a dreamy sort of guy.


----------



## Inderjit S (May 13, 2003)

I think he means 'dreamy' in the sense that he is desirable *(i.e Orlando Bloom is dreamy etc) and I must say he does have a point....


----------



## Gil-Galad (May 13, 2003)

Inderjit S,I deleted my post because of my misunderstanding of Ithrynluin's words.I'm sorry.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 13, 2003)

I'm surprised it took our most famous Aussie to take that long to reply! I myself am a Yavanna person though. Don't know why. Just felt bad that her pretty trees got killed


----------



## baragund (May 15, 2003)

I like Tulkas. With him, it's "what you see is what you get", and there is no deceit about him. He seems by far to be the most fun-loving. He is so good natured, even when he is in battle. The only time he gets mad is when he is around Morgoth.


----------



## Helcaraxë (May 22, 2003)

Personally, I think Melkor is the coolest but since he is no longer a Vala, I'd have to go with Manwe. He's the most powerful of the Valar, and is wise, noble, and kind of gives off an intangible quality, like Illuvatar.


----------



## ely (Jun 21, 2003)

My favourite is Yavanna for she created the Trees of Valinor


----------



## Manveru (Jun 21, 2003)

I voted Ulmo...
I love the sea...
And he is such a 'wet' guy

OK, seriously... I think he is one of the most powerful Valar (after all he commands one of the most powerful elements in the world -->water).


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 21, 2003)

Hmm... Now that I think about it more I also really like Mandos (He's always prophesizing about something or other!), Oromë (Nahar is the coolest horse of all time, and he discovered the Elves in the first place), and Tulkas (Nothing better than a super-physical God!).

There's so many interesting Valar... I've narrowed mine down to four... I'll give it some more thought


----------



## TaranisCain (Jul 14, 2003)

Ulmo...besides he has a cool name and can cause some trouble in the sea if he wants to. I would be more afraid of H2O than anything else, even fire.


----------



## legandir (Jul 16, 2003)

I had to select Ulmo

He seems to be very proud and maintains the proper perspective in regards to his stewardship of Middle Earth (ie. where he gatheres news through the running waters of Beleriand and such).
In the Sil he seems to set things in motion but relies on Elves and Men acting as his agents to effectuate change for the benefit of Middle Earth inhabitants. He can be very persuasive but shows a sympathetic side in the story of Earendel and the sailing forth of the silmaril.
I almost see some Gandalf in him, the way he can be stern and determined but seems to guide and not force but all the while knowing the import of the actions that need to be taken.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Jul 17, 2003)

Nienna. She is mysterious, sad, and depressed, and in everything she does it is done out of sorrow. We dont know much about her, or of her contributions to ME and its peoples, but she is present in every event in ME's history. Turin's guilt, Melian's sorrow, etc., all personify Nienna. 

I wish we knew more about her, but IMO, she is the most active Valar, and her tears of sadness must be numerous indeed.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TaranisCain _
> *I would be more afraid of H2O than anything else, even fire. *



Thats interesting. Don't you need H2O to live?   hehe


----------



## Popqueen62 (Jul 17, 2003)

My favorite character is Yavanna because her powers are awesome. she takes care of the animals and the trees and flowers and is pretty much a lover of nature.


----------



## Thomas Baggins (Jul 18, 2003)

Ok, don't know why it took me so long to get here, but anyway Ulmo is definitly my favorite, too bad I voted for Manwe first, Oh well.


----------



## Niniel (Sep 14, 2003)

Interesting you include Manwë and Tulkas in your options, because in the poll 'who of the Valar is the most annoying?' (Here ) they are both in the lead.
I think my fav. Vala is Nienna, or else Orómë.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 14, 2003)

Aule, of course! He should have been the big guy in charge, according to The Sil. Manwe was just a creator's pet. Ulmo's pretty close because he's an achingly cool bachelor, but oh well. Mel isn't a Valar thing. Maybe this could be combined with that other thread with the same question?


----------



## Turin (Sep 14, 2003)

I like Ulmo, I don't know why hes just always been my fave.


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 15, 2003)

I guess Manwë, i keep changing my mind on this


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 16, 2003)

Ulmo, I guess.


----------



## Frodorocks (Oct 3, 2003)

I voted for Yavanna, because she kind of reminds me of Ceres, or any of the other nature goddesses in mythology. I love nature, so I can kind of relate to her.


----------



## Kahmûl (Oct 3, 2003)

I like Tulkas and Aule.


----------



## Frodorocks (Oct 3, 2003)

When I read the beginning of The Silmarillion it was a couple of months ago, so I don't remember much. Wasn't Tulkas into sports and nature and that kind of thing too. I remember thinking he was cool.


----------



## Ingwë (Jul 13, 2005)

I voted for Oromë but I also love Ulmo and Aulë. Oromë is a hunter, he welcomed the Elves, he is very good Vala  Mandos is very interseting to me, like Hades.


----------



## ingolmo (Jul 13, 2005)

Definately Ulmo, the Lord of the Waters. But I also like Tulkas and Mandos.


----------



## cupn00dles (Jul 13, 2005)

I voted for Ulmo but I like Oromë just as much... And my favourite Valier is Nienna.


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 19, 2005)

Ulmo is my favorite. He does his own thing and goes against the other Valar. He is the one who always gave a damn about the Children.

Secondly I would chose Orome and Yavanna. Partly because they still came to Middle-earth when everyone else had become addicted to the Light. I like Yavanna because she is the goddess of flora and fauna and I'm a big nature-lover. 

I also like dreams, and stars.... but just the same I have a distaste for Varda because of her marriage with Manwe and sittin atop Taniquetil all high falutin and icy. As for dreams, Lorien somehow still doesn't impress me.

If you can get ahold of HoME 10 it has something unique, a good long conversation among the Valar. Some of their personalities can be seen better, or at least their opinions about important issues.


----------

